# Creeks



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has had any luck in the side creeks this time of year?My dad and i usually fish Cabin Creek near Maysville ky.Thought we may try it one more time before we hang hang it up for the year.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

what species do you plan on going for?

i do decent this time of year fishing creek/river mouths. sauger, walleye, white bass, wipers. they of corse don't pile up like tailraces at dams. but are definatly worth a go. after a decent rain i would say they'll be at their best, fall through spring.


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your reply pppatrick.Might put the rabbit hunting on hold this weekend and fish one last time this year.Thanks again.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

My pops traveled with work a lot when i was little, we fished a creek mouth in ripley (oh), can't remember the name, done well when the water was up in december. Right there at the high school.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

bigtime said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had any luck in the side creeks this time of year?My dad and i usually fish Cabin Creek near Maysville ky.Thought we may try it one more time before we hang hang it up for the year.


Oh My, "Hanging up River fishing NOW?"
Up here, Our 3,4,5man 2 boat limit days are just coming!
Small Ohio River feeder creeks,,,, ain't it right RBoyer/ JBertin! 

Nice start tonight,,, FISH FRY TOMORROW!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Cheers to all the 365 fisherman!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigtime (Feb 17, 2011)

This time of year with rabbit hunting,deer hunting,fall turkey season,and fishing i stay busy.Going down sunday to fish hoping to have some luck.Thanks for the replies.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Right Doboy!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

joebertin said:


> Right Doboy!


NOPE! NO Joe,,, NO FISH DOWN THERE NOW! 

This 24"er went 5 1/2#!! Another HUGE 6" shad in her gut,,, AND a ton of eggs. The others went 21" & 17". I threw a dink back and lost 2 more.
All in a hour, then nothing but rain! 
Another great night,,, 4 guys there, and I caught the only fish.
Hard to believe for me,,,,,,,, 

Ah Crap,,, I lost the best pic


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

What's the best bait to land the sauger, saugeye, and walleye in the creeks this time of year ?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

GoneFishin75 said:


> What's the best bait to land the sauger, saugeye, and walleye in the creeks this time of year ?


These were all caught this year, out of a feeder creek. 
PowerBait & Gulp twisters on jigs. Green, burnt orange, white, purple to black. Some days it just doesn't matter,,, as long as you tipped it with a fathead and drag it real slow across the bottom.


----------

